

[Google removed India from the list] Indian app developers CANNot sell paid apps - piyushco
http://www.pluggd.in/indian-app-developers-cannot-sell-paid-android-apps-297/

======
mtgx
I wouldn't be surprised if this is the Indian Government's fault. I remember
Google saying something about not being able to offer paid apps in all
countries before.

~~~
piyushco
I too believe, its due to "Indian Government"

